# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  [Hỏi] Cách đấu dây biến tần với BOB Mach3

## QuyND

Chào các bác, em đi lụm được con biến tần FRN2.2C1S-2EP mà không biết cách đấu. Bác nào đã xài qua biến tần này giúp em với ạ.

Board China: PCF12171





Biến tần: Fuji FRN2.2C1S-2EP



Em xin cám ơn ạ.

----------

